# Gats Rats



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello everyone, here is some pictures of my lovely rats. Lee, Spike, Gandhi and Jamal

This is my eldest Lee, Hes a very BIG lad, the biggest rat i've had, not fat tho 









Here is Gandhi, Jamal's brother. This is him hiding in my jumper after starting a fight with Lee, a fight he will never win 









Jamal in the grass









This is Spike, Lee's brother, named after the late Spike. Just woken up. Hes blind as you can probably tell from his vacant stare.









Gandhi again checking out his patch of grass.









Lee checking the view.









Jamal, hiding in his fort (or rather behind it after he chewed a hole in the back.









Gandhi (in my shirt) and Lee









Last one Jamal being a pest









Well there my rats, tell me what you think. Ill post some more when i get a camera that doesn't take 5 seconds to focus, hard to get good shots.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

They are very cute, and Lee is freaking /huge/!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Great ratties!!


----------



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

Yah man, i agree...
Lee is a big rat. I'm pretty sure he dwarfs my Kip, which is saying something haha.
They're very cute!
And I like the idea of a cardboard mega fort, I'm gonna save up some cardboard boxes and do that myself.


----------



## addictinganimal (Mar 10, 2009)

I love Lee's markings! Lovelovelove! ;D


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone, im glad you like them. Im considering breeding lee for his size and markings, and he hes a very good personality. He has also had no health problems ever. But as i have never had such a large rat im worried he might develope bone problems at a later age. If anyone can put my mind at ease i will start straight away. It's been 4 years since my last litter so im looking forward to it. 

oh also i have converted my built in closet into a VERY large cage, it's about 6ft tall 4ft wide and 4ft deep. Ill post some pictures in another thread when my ratties have gotten used to it.


----------



## Timeskimmer (Mar 21, 2009)

Awe, yours are really big!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww, your boys remind me so much of my two older boys. =]
One of my boys, Darser, suffered from a stroke mid last year and has been blind in one eye ever since his AMAZING recovery. =]
My other old boy, Cadvan (who passed away a few days ago, RIP), was HUUUUGGGEEE. He was kinda fat in a way, but for the most part just a HUUUGGE buck. =]

Anyways, your rattlies are verry cute!


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks very much! Lee seems to be popular, he will love that. I guess im not the only one who likes BIG rats.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Gats1788 said:


> Im considering breeding lee for his size and markings, and he hes a very good personality.


This forum doesn't support intentional breeding - this should be left to experienced breeders only.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

i loveee Lee!! hes soo big!!! i think big rats are AWSOME!


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

so only unintentional breeding? doesn't make sense. and i am an experienced breeder, i just haven't had many large rats before (hence the question) if you don't want to answer it because you consider it to be supporting "intentional breeding" that's fine, just don't answer.

Anyway... just thought i would add another pic of Lee


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

and just to clarify, because that post annoyed me. I don't breed to sell, i DO know what im doing, having done it for the past 15 years. And any litters i have, i keep them all. Im quite able and have the resources and time to care for over 40 rats, as i have done in the past. But thank you for your input.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

I think you should deffinatly breed him  you sound like you know what your doing and that post about intentional breeding or whatever was rude. they dont know you and for all they know you could be the top rat breeder in the world  !

if you bred him and i lived close i would want to buy one some how, and im sure many other people on this site would want one too becasue Lee is too cute!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought it best to inform you, in case you got slated by other members. There are a lot of idiots on here lately it seems (to put it bluntly) and with their being no moderator presence that doesn't help at all. 



Gats1788 said:


> so only unintentional breeding? doesn't make sense. and i am an experienced breeder, i just haven't had many large rats before (hence the question) if you don't want to answer it because you consider it to be supporting "intentional breeding" that's fine, just don't answer.


Yes, accidental litters eg. pregnant female bought. Also I would have answered your question if I actually knew the answer.



Gats1788 said:


> and just to clarify, because that post annoyed me. I don't breed to sell, i DO know what im doing, having done it for the past 15 years. And any litters i have, i keep them all. Im quite able and have the resources and time to care for over 40 rats, as i have done in the past. But thank you for your input.


There is nothing wrong with selling them, as long as they go to a good home. Those that stick any random male or female together without knowing their history etc are those that are a problem.


----------



## hnbubz (Mar 2, 2009)

lee is beautiful! he looke like his head is an tannish color. i think you should =) he is really beautiiful, along with all of your others of course


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

This is Jamal in my (my rats) jumper, i only put it on for them, they love it


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, some more shots of the ratties



















This is so cute all 4 in there, if you look close you can see Spikes eye poking out behind Lee


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

Gandhi, it's so hard to get him to stay still for even a second


















Jamal









Hmm, reminds me of a painting i once saw


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

Another update on the rats, a few more pics.

Lee in his box










Jamal with some food, please don't come near me with that camera!










Gandhi in the box, he's got such a lovely face.










Lee rolling over for tummy rubs


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

What gorgeous ratties! And photogenic too! -jealous-


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks, i think so too . I just found some pictures of Lee and Spike when they were young. You can really see Lee's markings clearly, they have faded now as hes getting old.

A young Lee napping in his hammock.




























Spike hanging onto some food, he never lets go!










Spike again


----------



## Miss Jenna (Jul 8, 2009)

Lee Looks familiar. Are you the one with the swimming ratties on youtube?


----------

